# obliquiden? Help ID please



## Jbaby (Jan 1, 2007)

Bought this guy from a local cichlid dealer. He and two other fish were ones I had never seen before. He was listed as a ZEB obliquiden. Is this anywhere close? When he shows his colors the stripes turn deep black and he gets a little green near his tail and red and blue near his face (blue just barely).










Thank you 

If need be, I have pictures of him in 'full' color that I haven't uploaded yet if it's needed.

Side note: paid about $12 for him, he's around 2.5 inches.


----------



## Jbaby (Jan 1, 2007)

this was labeled as a Flaming Zebra? I have no guesses. She's two inches.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

The first fish is close to the Astatotilapia latifasciata (zebra obliquiden) but the body shape is off. Likely a hybrid.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1556










Kevin


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

First guy looks to be an Astatotilapia latifasciata of questionable lineage, not saying it is a hybrid for certain just that I personally would not use that fish for breeding stock.. A. latifasciata is commonly called zebra obliquidens.

Second fish I want to say same story just replace the species name with Metriaclima estherae, "red zebra". However the longer I look at it the more I think it may be a hybrid, head and mouth just don't look right.

EDIT: Structureguy posted while I was thinking what to say. He is a better source of Victorian info than I anyway.


----------



## Jbaby (Jan 1, 2007)

could it be that i have a bad picture/angle for the body shape? i have a slow digital camera and i can't use flash.

i guess i'm grabbing at straws.  the man i purchased him from has been dealing with cichlids for 25 years, and has F1 stock available (can't afford ) so i was hoping i finally got a pure fish.

and yes for the second fish, i was pretty sure it was a hybrid. still pretty though. i have a m. estherae and it's definitely not that!

here are pics with him showing a bit of color?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Jbaby said:


> could it be that i have a bad picture/angle for the body shape?


Absolutely. Those pictures show the appropriate elongated shape of the fish so it sure does look a whole lot more like the real deal. Glad you reposted.

Kevin


----------



## Jbaby (Jan 1, 2007)

ok. thank you so much.


----------

